# vacuum



## 84720pickup (Oct 17, 2006)

i have an 85 nissan 720 pickup 2.4L 5 speed

where can i find a correct vacuum line diagram for my 2.4L engine? i am having trouble finding one with the identical components my engine has. i keep finding the ones with the vacuum boost valve and i dont have that or the altitude thing. 

i replaced the hoses to the same spot they were before but im starting to think they are wrong. plus the two lines by the radiator fan are not connected. heres what it looks like in there


----------



## bigdaddybambam (Jan 15, 2007)

look on the autozone site under diagrams in the service manuals link


----------



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

Man they changed that stuff a bunch.


----------



## bigdaddybambam (Jan 15, 2007)

*what is under the hood*

Do you have the egr control solonoid and how many lines you have also i got a little hack to by pass the wax kit email my or im me at yahoo bigdaddybambam2003


----------

